# M.v. Karukera



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

*M.v. Karukera (1963)*

Hello,
I am a teacher very fond of ships. I am looking for the general arrangement plan of the reefer m.v. Karukera (1963 - "Karukera", Compagnie de Navigation Frutiere, France / 1978 – "Swan", Eureka Shipping Co., Grece / 1985, scrapped) . I will be very grateful to anyone who can help in my need. The plan I have is not accurate for my purpose: to built a scale model of this fine vessel.
Thank you,
Daslav

P.S.
My native language is Spanish, so please excuse my English.


----------

